# are those puppies pure breed?



## yan506 (May 4, 2018)

Hello, I am new in this forum, I wan to buy two GS puppies, but a friend of mine said that are not pure breed.
can you help me ? are pure breed or not?
Yan


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: they're adorable but I don't think they are purebred gsds.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Too young to tell. Pics of the parents?

If you are considering getting two puppies read up on littermate syndrome.


----------



## Katanya (Nov 27, 2017)

I definitely wouldnt think purebred.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Please tell me that you wouldn't be bringing them home until at least 8 weeks old. They are much too young to go home with you now.

That said, I agree with the others, not purebred. Also, please do look into littermate syndrome as Bramble said. Shepherd puppies can be hard on their own. I can't imagine two of them!

Good luck. They are adorable, purebred or mixed.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Bramble might be too young to tell, however I am old enough (lol) --- I would say not a chance.
the little biscuit colour pup reminds me of a stuffed toy I had as a child -- very sweet - .
No matter what they are they are deserving of a loving and committed owner.

Two pups at the same time from the same litter is not a good idea.
I'm sure you'll hear about it.


----------

